# The DipJar!



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

https://www.dipjar.com/

What do you guys think about putting this in your car, pre-set to 1 dollar.

No soliciting the rider to "dip". Just have it within eyesight and allow people to "dip" of their own volition,


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I still demand to know who the **** in a major city thinks it's a good plan to go out with zero cash. I don't believe our customers are actually doing it, though they might be dropping it all at the bars.

Jesus, if only to satisfy a mugger in the hopes he forgets to grab your phone.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Agree, bunch of asshole going to strip club..no cash..give me a F break


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I still demand to know who the **** in a major city thinks it's a good plan to go out with zero cash. I don't believe our customers are actually doing it, though they might be dropping it all at the bars.
> 
> Jesus, if only to satisfy a mugger in the hopes he forgets to grab your phone.


Nope, they aren't. In fact, they're tipping their bartender a dollar cash every time they order a drink. Then they get into an Uber car and say they dont have cash. Yeah, right.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Hah they’re giving us the same line they give hobos.


----------



## Dark_Knight7096 (Mar 11, 2015)

Only issue there is both a percentage of the "dip" and a "leasing fee" to have this item. I don't see it being used enough to cover both of those and still make a meaningful difference in tips. Would be nice though.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Nope, they aren't. In fact, they're tipping their bartender a dollar cash every time they order a drink. Then they get into an Uber car and say they dont have cash. Yeah, right.


That's always Tiger Woods excuse for not tipping. No cash.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Hah they're giving us the same line they give hobos.


Hobos do get the the dollar 50% of time


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Get such few tips I just give them out the window to homeless vets on the off-ramp.


----------



## KSTEPH (May 4, 2015)

I think we'd all be better off posing as hobos and panhandling than driving for uber.


----------



## LifeBeforeUber (May 18, 2015)

alex589 said:


> Agree, bunch of asshole going to strip club..no cash..give me a F break


Damn that's a good ASS point ........ *"Ass" being pertinent to the reply, but not important to the thread*

You're right though, unless that made it rain, till they were out of cash


----------

